# Joey Aug 27



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Some Tensaw storm surge catfish today. Kinda weird seeing the water high and the current running North but the fish liked it. Biggest fish was 12lbs but we caught several in the 5 &6 lb range. Probably caught 14 total. Never saw another boat the whole day.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet - love them kitty cats!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Whacked 'em! Pretty fish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome, glad the Rhodan is fixed!!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job dude !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like she out fished you!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Very nicely done


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

JoeyWelch said:


> Kinda weird seeing the water high and the current running North but the fish liked it.


Kinda like the opposite of the storm (George?) that blew all the water out of Mobile Bay and you could walk all the way out to the ship channel.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You're going to have to name your boat "Curiosity " !!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I know Jason is disappointed in the fact that some of those foot pics were cut off. Is your bilge pump broken? Does your boat typically hold that much water?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> I know Jason is disappointed in the fact that some of those foot pics were cut off. Is your bilge pump broken? Does your boat typically hold that much water?



With a full livewell and gas, the deck is low. I took the scuppers out and normally use plugs but I hardly ever put them in when it’s summer time.

Its a fatal flaw of the 2170 design.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Went back this morning and had two knockdowns but nothing stuck. Wind blowing to bad for us so we came home. 
Thanks Guys


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Is your new boat on schedule?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Haven’t started Construction yet. Still bouncing emails back and forth. From what I’m told. It’ll be 3 months at least.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ok


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Better start looking for a trolling motor now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Better start looking for a trolling motor now.


I know that’s right. When I talked to Rhodan a few weeks ago, they told me they were 10 weeks out on new ones.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

took 11 weeks to get mine.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> took 11 weeks to get mine.



I’ll be stuck with two boats for a while. May just use the 24v off the one I have now until I can get a new one shipped.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

smart!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job buddy!


----------

